# Picketing goats



## sparkles2307 (Jun 15, 2009)

So, we have our 2 pygmy ladies.  They have been pestering momma duck who is trying to get thru the last few days of incubation, so we decided to remove the goats from "goat jail" (they were in lockdown for "trimming" my garden) and have staked them out under some box elders and cottonwoods that really need pruned (excellent for the goats).  I brought them water after they settled down (they arent used to being tied up, even with 30 ft of line each they were angry) but even after a few hours in 85 degrees yesterday they refused to drink.  I left the water out there for them, hoping... they both have shade, lots of it all day, and I am sure they get a lot of dew off the grass as the humidity is so high the dew doesnt really ever dry all day...so is that why they werent drinking!?  I am hoping they dont go on strike because they are angry and die on me!  Would a goat do that!?


----------



## Thomas423 (Jun 15, 2009)

Try giving them warm water.   Our pygmy brats only like their water warm....even in the summer.
And yes, I believe that they might be able to strike.   Pygmies are such brats.

Edited to add:
Are you using the same water buckets that they are used to?


----------



## sparkles2307 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thomas423 said:
			
		

> Try giving them warm water.   Our pygmy brats only like their water warm....even in the summer.
> And yes, I believe that they might be able to strike.   Pygmies are such brats.
> 
> Edited to add:
> Are you using the same water buckets that they are used to?


They have never drank it warm and we have had them over a year.  Its the exact match to their water bucket, same color, size, shape, brand...but Momma duck is using theirs and I am not going to risk upsetting her and losing those ducklings because Daisy and Daphne are drama queens!  I thought they'd be so happy, out of the fence, all the trees and shrubs they could eat, and instead all they do is beller!  They better be bred (they werent very nice to the buck who came calling) or they are going to have a stern talking to about being worth the trouble!


----------

